# Canadian Process(Chemical) Engineer



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Guys,

First of all I would like to say this site is very well run the posters have a lot of great knowledge and advice to share. 

I am a Canadian, currently working and living in Canada as a Process Engineer (degree in chemical engineering) in the oil and gas, petrochemicals industry with about 4 years experience. For the past couple of months i've been agressively applying to process engineering jobs i've seen on gulftalent, bayt, etc and i've also sent my resume to various staffing agencies and recruiters but have not really gotten any response.

Some people have told me you have to come to Dubai and pound the pavement and goto company offices in person to find a job. Right now I am employed so it would be difficult for me to do so. But I wanted to know, is there something I am doing wrong? I have always been able to get a response when applying for a job in Canada, but seems like its virtually impossible to even get an interview for a job in Dubai or anywhere in the UAE for that matter. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## neolith (Jul 31, 2009)

i think you need to insist on trying, not everycompany request face to face interview
but, of course, if you are in dubai, you will get better chance


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

neolith said:


> i think you need to insist on trying, not everycompany request face to face interview
> but, of course, if you are in dubai, you will get better chance


I will continue to apply, but the lack of response is a bit worrying maybe I am not using the proper channels although there seem to be a lot of engineering jobs in Dubai...


----------



## mrs-j (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi

My husband is a engineering specialist here ... he says alot of engineering companies here won't even consider you without a minimum of 10 years experience. And if they do, they offer you pitance. Otherwise, it seems it is more who you know that gets you in the front door.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

zooter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all I would like to say this site is very well run the posters have a lot of great knowledge and advice to share.


If you can't blind them with science, baffle them with bull****!


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

mrs-j said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband is a engineering specialist here ... he says alot of engineering companies here won't even consider you without a minimum of 10 years experience. And if they do, they offer you pitance. Otherwise, it seems it is more who you know that gets you in the front door.


Thanks for your response mrs-j, what field is your husband working in?

I have also heard that 10 years is sort of the magical number, but there are some postings i've seen that say 3-5 years required...I am still not having any luck though


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

you can focus more on Abu Dhabi as the major company doing oil and gas business are locating in Abu Dhabi ( u just try googling Abu Dhabi gas / Abu Dhabi Oil ) try your chance over there, 

you can also try jobs.abudhabi.ae

good luck


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

sounds_of_arabia said:


> you can focus more on Abu Dhabi as the major company doing oil and gas business are locating in Abu Dhabi ( u just try googling Abu Dhabi gas / Abu Dhabi Oil ) try your chance over there,
> 
> you can also try jobs.abudhabi.ae
> 
> good luck


thanks for the tip...seems like this site is affiliated with bayt.com but nonetheless i have registered...I have been looking at abu dhabi...i am just not sure what it takes to get a response from anyone...maybe its just the economy...


----------



## Zahidharoon (May 31, 2011)

Yes it is better to come to Dubai and then apply. but currently this market is in recession. i you do not resign from your company first come here for one or two weeks, check the market weather it suits you or not and then make final decision.



zooter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all I would like to say this site is very well run the posters have a lot of great knowledge and advice to share.
> 
> ...


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Why are you responding to posts from 2009?


----------

